# Meetloaves on the move



## Guest (Sep 8, 2014)

For two years people on this forum have answered my questions but perhaps wondered if it was all going to end in nothing. Well, we sail for Europe on Thursday. Everything that could go wrong, has. The latest disaster is that our solicitor has gone on holiday at the most crucial time possible. We are punch drunk. Nevertheless, we are going to be on that ferry! Thank you to everyone who has helped and is still helping. We wouldn't have made it without you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

meetloaf said:


> For two years people on this forum have answered my questions but perhaps wondered if it was all going to end in nothing. Well, we sail for Europe on Thursday. Everything that could go wrong, has. The latest disaster is that our solicitor has gone on holiday at the most crucial time possible. We are punch drunk. Nevertheless, we are going to be on that ferry! Thank you to everyone who has helped and is still helping. We wouldn't have made it without you.


Hope this exciting time will also be a very happy time 
PW


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Meatloaf, 
Glad to hear your almost there. We sail 2 weeks tomorrow. Life is a bit of a guddle at the moment, just looking forward to the day we get on that boat and set sail on our new adventure. Please keep us posted once you get there.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Good Luck on your new adventure , I will be posting with the same info in less than a years time , can t wait , all the very best for the future


----------



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

We will be on our way in Jan 2015...........cant wait

Dave


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Five & a half years ago we loaded up a Luton van (absolutely to the gunnels..... how we never got a tug is a mystery) then me, Mrs Doggy & Carlo the mutt set off from the north east of England and the rest is history. A very exciting time.

If I can offer one piece of advice it would be don't knock yersels out trying to achieve everything you need all at once. Take your time, in fact the way things work over here mean that you have to..... there's no other way so if you work on the principle of trying to achieve just one thing a day (but have days off in between ) then you won't be far off and if you don't achieve that day's goal but along the way you've stopped at some nice bars or restaurants, met some lovely people & generally had a good time then the day will have still been a success eh.

The best of luck to you all!



Doggy


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Great advice Doggy, Think we are still in "British mode" dotting the i's and crossing the t's lol, will need to switch over on the ferry to the Spanish "manana, manana mode"


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Good luck to you........I know how it feels, but it's worth it !


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, we're on the ferry. Everything that could go wrong over the last few weeks has and this is no exception, although in a minor way. We have a preferred ferry line and there is one which is not nearly as good. Part of our routine - our wind-down from preparations for a trip - is a meal in the nice albeit expensive restaurant onboard our favourite ferry. How we could have booked the wrong ferry I don't know, but we managed it. Cafeteria style food instead of pampering but at least we've saved a lot of euros and to he honest, we were too tired to care. We'll save the treats until we get to Spain (home!).

Our journey down to Rosslare started later than was safe. We were still clearing the house at the time we should have been on the road. Then we needed gas, GPL for those who know their gas systems. We use it for cooking and always need to top up before France where it is difficult to obtain. Failure to do this has led to problems in the past and dinner consisting of a stale baguette shared between two people. OH had been tinkering with the gas attachment to make it easier to fill up, with the inevitable result that we ended up scouring small towns looking for replacement screws of a certain dimension.

But we're here. We still have the long slog through France ahead of us. We're doing the quick journey this time as opposed to the scenic route, not least because we didn't have time to pack the garage of the motorhome and the bed is covered up to the ceiling with boxes. Where we're going to sleep I really don't know.

All I can say is - WHEW! What a journey, of over two years, to get to this point. Relyat's story cheered me up more than I can say during the weeks when it looked as if we'd drown in problems and it's good to hear a happy ending of that particular journey. I hope others take heart from Meetloaf's Move and know it can be done.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2014)

For those who might be interested (well, someone might be!), we arrived in Spain after a mad dash, crossing France in one day, in pursuit of a villa which had just come on the market. Information, both from our estate agent and from friends in the area, suggested this would go at a considerable discount because of personal circumstances. After a traumatic week, we have made an offer and it's been accepted. The urb is well known to us and reputable, the developer is a known quantity and all parties want this, so there's every reason to believe this transaction will go through. It's been well over two years since we made our decision to come to Spain and - well - we've done it. Now all we have to do it wait while two sets of lawyers go through the process. We might even get the chance to relax sometime soon.


----------



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

Great news pleased for you. Hope it all goes well 

Good Luck


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Good news and fingers crossed for you.
You have a pm.


----------

